
Genoa bridge collapse - MardukAsoka
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/1407711?_19_wal_campaign
======
Nomentatus
Trees before forest, much? No bridge age stats needed, here. Corruption:

"In the late 1990s, corrosion and other problems with the easternmost of the
three towers on the Genoa bridge became serious enough that their supports
were given a similar refurbishment.

...

For reasons it has not fully explained, Autostrade, which took over management
of the bridge in 1999, did not carry out the same operation on the supports of
the other two towers — including the tower that collapsed.

...

Autostrade won the concession to run nearly half of Italy’s highways from a
cash-strapped Italian government, starting in 1999. After that, there were no
major renovations of the Morandi bridge.

...

But their far-right partner in the coalition, the League, led by the deputy
prime minister, Matteo Salvini, has been more cautious.

The party, when it was still named the Northern League, received a
150,000-euro donation from Autostrade, which has given to other political
parties as well.

In 2008, Mr. Salvini and his Northern League voted in Parliament in favor of
renewing the license to Autostrade."

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/06/world/europe/...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/06/world/europe/genoa-
italy-bridge.html)

